# UTV Rules Change



## pike man

I read on another forum that the State of Michigan has outlawed the use of UTV's on all public roads. Anyone know if this is true ?


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Yep. Actually they passed the legislation 9 months ago quietly. People are finding out from their insurance companies that are dropping their coverage.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

Downriver Tackle said:


> Yep. Actually they passed the legislation 9 months ago quietly. People are finding out from their insurance companies that are dropping their coverage.


I thought they just stopped the re-titling process which allowed UTV's to be plated, and grandfathered any existing UTV's that had already been retitled?


----------



## Liver and Onions

Downriver Tackle said:


> Yep. Actually they passed the legislation 9 months ago quietly. People are finding out from their insurance companies that are dropping their coverage.


Link ?

L & O


----------



## pike man

I read today that if you ride in a county that allows ATV/UTV use on the right side of a county road at 25 mph or less you're still OK to ride. I use the county roads to get to the DNR trail system. Any comments ?


----------



## Downriver Tackle

Liver and Onions said:


> Link ?
> 
> L & O


http://fox17online.com/2016/05/03/policy-change-keeps-utvs-from-hitting-the-pavement/


----------



## Downriver Tackle

pike man said:


> I read today that if you ride in a county that allows ATV/UTV use on the right side of a county road at 25 mph or less you're still OK to ride. I use the county roads to get to the DNR trail system. Any comments ?


Yep, just no more street legal to ride on the road surface like a car.


----------



## MossyHorns

Downriver Tackle said:


> Yep, just no more street legal to ride on the road surface like a car.


Guys who already plated their UTV's will be able to continue to get plates and you can still get insurance for them, but it's not cheap. Along with UTV's you are not supposed to be able to plate any off road vehicle including dune buggies and Humvees, but a guy I work with was able to get a surplus military Humvee plated back in January. He knows an officer and he helped him get it pushed through the SOS without them even questioning it. He had to make up a vin number just like when guys plated UTV's.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

MossyHorns said:


> Guys who already plated their UTV's will be able to continue to get plates and you can still get insurance for them, but it's not cheap. Along with UTV's you are not supposed to be able to plate any off road vehicle including dune buggies and Humvees, but a guy I work with was able to get a surplus military Humvee plated back in January. He knows an officer and he helped him get it pushed through the SOS without them even questioning it. He had to make up a vin number just like when guys plated UTV's.


Yep, grandfathered in, but insurance is the big issue. No insurance, no plates. I just bought a new Arctic Cat 2 weeks ago and discussed it with my insurance agent about insuring it. In conversation, he said don't buy a UTV for on-road use. State Farm doesn't cover them any longer, and you're not going to find anyone who will. He said only very few do now, but are not renewing in MI after policies expire. Pretty much what the article says. Catch 22. The surplus vehicle got in, probably because it's other civilian models are road legal. UTVs are a red flag now.


----------



## hitechman

pike man said:


> I read today that if you ride in a county that allows ATV/UTV use on the right side of a county road at 25 mph or less you're still OK to ride. I use the county roads to get to the DNR trail system. Any comments ?


Yes, as long as there is an ORV sticker on it................plus a trail sticker if used on the MiDNR trail system.

UTV's *modified* for legal road use *after* factory assembly can no longer be licensed for on-road use. If it comes from the factory with all the bells and whistles and a VIN - in other words it was constructed for road use - can still be licensed.

Steve


----------



## 2508speed

IMO, it's just a matter of time before the cops start cracking down on these machines. I know it's good for small business, restaurants, gas stations, etc. I have a quad myself.
It gets a little annoying with dirt bikes, quads, side by sides, golf carts, and anyother contraption flying up and down my road and kicking up dust.
This Memorial Day, I may invite the cops to hide in my driveway and write tickets. lol joking

If the powers that be would give some money to the townships out of the trail fees that these vehicles use to brine the roads they use to get to the trails, I'd have no complaints.

Mostly these ORV's are just riding around the township and have no intentions of going to the trails.

Rant over. Ride safely.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

2508speed said:


> IMO, it's just a matter of time before the cops start cracking down on these machines. I know it's good for small business, restaurants, gas stations, etc. I have a quad myself.
> It gets a little annoying with dirt bikes, quads, side by sides, golf carts, and anyother contraption flying up and down my road and kicking up dust.
> This Memorial Day, I may invite the cops to hide in my driveway and write tickets. lol joking
> 
> If the powers that be would give some money to the townships out of the trail fees that these vehicles use to brine the roads they use to get to the trails, I'd have no complaints.
> 
> Mostly these ORV's are just riding around the township and have no intentions of going to the trails.
> 
> Rant over. Ride safely.


I live only a couple hundred yards from a trail head. Lots of ORV traffic and all dirt roads. The dust doesn't really bother me, but it does others around here. We get more dust from regular vehicle traffic by far. I don't really have any complaints about them in general besides the parents that send their young kids out riding 2 and 3-up on quads with no helmets, driving like idiots. Myself, I'd rather see the UTV's on the road and off the trails. They're just way too wide and people tend to operate them at much higher than legal speeds. I had one fly by me on a turn the other day while I was mushroom hunting at 40mph+, right down the middle of the trail. They're just one notable accident from getting cracked down on.

Don't get me going on trail $$. Heck, I'd like to see some of my trail permit money actually spent on the trails around here. The west side of the state seems to get all the money and care. They groom our trails once for the winter and once in the spring, and that's Canada Creek voluntarily doing it. Other than that, us local riders are the ones who have to keep the trails clear and trimmed back.

You want to see every contraption know to man drive by? Sit in town in Hillman for the 4th of July fireworks. People from every direction coming by anything on wheels. ATV's, UTV's, big tractors, lawn tractors, dirt bikes, dune buggys, you name it. lol


----------



## hitechman

Downriver Tackle said:


> I live only a couple hundred yards from a trail head. Lots of ORV traffic and all dirt roads. The dust doesn't really bother me, but it does others around here. We get more dust from regular vehicle traffic by far. I don't really have any complaints about them in general besides the parents that send their young kids out riding 2 and 3-up on quads with no helmets, driving like idiots. Myself, I'd rather see the UTV's on the road and off the trails. They're just way too wide and people tend to operate them at much higher than legal speeds. I had one fly by me on a turn the other day while I was mushroom hunting at 40mph+, right down the middle of the trail. They're just one notable accident from getting cracked down on.
> 
> Don't get me going on trail $$. Heck, I'd like to see some of my trail permit money actually spent on the trails around here. The west side of the state seems to get all the money and care. They groom our trails once for the winter and once in the spring, and that's Canada Creek voluntarily doing it. Other than that, us local riders are the ones who have to keep the trails clear and trimmed back.
> 
> You want to see every contraption know to man drive by? Sit in town in Hillman for the 4th of July fireworks. People from every direction coming by anything on wheels. ATV's, UTV's, big tractors, lawn tractors, dirt bikes, dune buggys, you name it. lol


The current laws NEED TO BE ENFORCED............new laws won't change a thing, since it will be the lawbreakers still doin' their thing. ATV speed limit on roads is 25 max - enforce it like is done with automobiles. No one under 12 driving, and no one under 16 without direct supervision - enforce it. Enforce the helmet and eye wear provisions as well. Won't take long for the word to get out if they access some $500 fines.

City of Alma refuses to address an ATV road ordinance, but the golf carts, riding mowers, and ATV's are all over the city streets and sidewalks...................and the police ignore it.

Steve


----------



## Downriver Tackle

hitechman said:


> The current laws NEED TO BE ENFORCED............new laws won't change a thing, since it will be the lawbreakers still doin' their thing. ATV speed limit on roads is 25 max - enforce it like is done with automobiles. No one under 12 driving, and no one under 16 without direct supervision - enforce it. Enforce the helmet and eye wear provisions as well. Won't take long for the word to get out if they access some $500 fines.
> 
> City of Alma refuses to address an ATV road ordinance, but the golf carts, riding mowers, and ATV's are all over the city streets and sidewalks...................and the police ignore it.
> 
> Steve


 I agree. Problem is though, those tickets don't get a legislator's name on them or in the news like a new piece of legislation does after a tragedy.


----------



## dman11

hitechman said:


> Yes, as long as there is an ORV sticker on it................plus a trail sticker if used on the MiDNR trail system.
> 
> UTV's *modified* for legal road use *after* factory assembly can no longer be licensed for on-road use. If it comes from the factory with all the bells and whistles and a VIN - in other words it was constructed for road use - can still be licensed.
> 
> Steve


I thought the state is no longer allowing registration for any utv's no matter if they are constructed for road use.


----------



## Downriver Tackle

dman11 said:


> I thought the state is no longer allowing registration for any utv's no matter if they are constructed for road use.


 From the article above. Catch 22. 

_*There is a clause that allows those who’ve made the changes prior to be ‘grand-fathered’ in*. But they’re not out of the woods yet.

Cox found out about the policy change after his insurance company dropped him. And with no insurance he can’t renew his plates. This essentially phases out any ‘grand-fathered’ UTV from hitting the road, which is a shock to dealers too.

“They didn’t notify the dealers,” said Brad Schroeder with Village Motor Sports of Grand Rapids. “The State of Michigan issued the policy change and it was pretty much effective immediately.”

It’s a change the state says had to happen.

“When we saw pictures of some of these vehicles with child seats in the back of them, we knew it was time to take action,” said Woodhams.

Cox hasn’t given up on staying street legal but says *he’s called every insurance company in the state and nobody will cover him.*_


----------



## hitechman

dman11 said:


> I thought the state is no longer allowing registration for any utv's no matter if they are constructed for road use.


Not to my knowledge........

Michigan Legislature - Senate Bill 0491 (2013) - Condensed:

(1) The secretary of state shall refuse issuance of a registration or a transfer of registration upon any of the following grounds:

... (H) THE VEHICLE IS AN OFF-ROAD VEHICLE *MANUFACTURED
EXCLUSIVELY FOR OFF-ROAD USE AS SPECIFIED ON THE MANUFACTURER'S CERTIFICATE OF ORIGIN*, OR AN OFF-ROAD VEHICLE, USING EITHER THE ORIGINAL VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER OR A VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER ASSIGNED BY THE SECRETARY OF STATE, THAT WAS ORIGINALLY MANUFACTURED EXCLUSIVELY FOR OFF-ROAD USE AND MODIFIED FOR USE ON THE PUBLIC ROADWAYS. AS USED IN THIS SUBDIVISION, OFF-ROAD VEHICLE INCLUDES A GOLF CART AND DOES NOT INCLUDE A MOTORCYCLE.

and...

(2) The secretary of state shall refuse issuance of a certificate of title or a salvage certificate of title upon any of the following grounds:

... (D) THE VEHICLE IS AN OFF-ROAD VEHICLE MANUFACTURED
EXCLUSIVELY FOR OFF-ROAD USE AS SPECIFIED ON THE MANUFACTURER'S CERTIFICATE OF ORIGIN, OR AN OFF-ROAD VEHICLE, USING EITHER THE ORIGINAL VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER OR A VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER ASSIGNED BY THE SECRETARY OF STATE, THAT WAS ORIGINALLY MANUFACTURED EXCLUSIVELY FOR OFF-ROAD USE *AND MODIFIED FOR USE ON THE PUBLIC ROADWAYS*. THIS SUBDIVISION DOES NOT PROHIBIT OR OTHERWISE AFFECT THE TITLING OF OFF-ROAD VEHICLES AS PROVIDED IN PART 811 OF THE NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT,
1994 PA 451, MCL 324.81101 TO 324.81150. AS USED IN THIS
SUBDIVISION, OFF-ROAD VEHICLE INCLUDES A GOLF CART AND DOES NOT INCLUDE A MOTORCYCLE.

Some manufactures still make a "road legal" UTV type of vehicle (don't think they call those UTV's any more though) which can be registered for road use.

Steve


----------



## Downriver Tackle

hitechman said:


> Not to my knowledge........
> 
> Michigan Legislature - Senate Bill 0491 (2013) - Condensed:
> 
> (1) The secretary of state shall refuse issuance of a registration or a transfer of registration upon any of the following grounds:
> 
> ... (H) THE VEHICLE IS AN OFF-ROAD VEHICLE *MANUFACTURED
> EXCLUSIVELY FOR OFF-ROAD USE AS SPECIFIED ON THE MANUFACTURER'S CERTIFICATE OF ORIGIN*, OR AN OFF-ROAD VEHICLE, USING EITHER THE ORIGINAL VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER OR A VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER ASSIGNED BY THE SECRETARY OF STATE, THAT WAS ORIGINALLY MANUFACTURED EXCLUSIVELY FOR OFF-ROAD USE AND MODIFIED FOR USE ON THE PUBLIC ROADWAYS. AS USED IN THIS SUBDIVISION, OFF-ROAD VEHICLE INCLUDES A GOLF CART AND DOES NOT INCLUDE A MOTORCYCLE.
> 
> and...
> 
> (2) The secretary of state shall refuse issuance of a certificate of title or a salvage certificate of title upon any of the following grounds:
> 
> ... (D) THE VEHICLE IS AN OFF-ROAD VEHICLE MANUFACTURED
> EXCLUSIVELY FOR OFF-ROAD USE AS SPECIFIED ON THE MANUFACTURER'S CERTIFICATE OF ORIGIN, OR AN OFF-ROAD VEHICLE, USING EITHER THE ORIGINAL VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER OR A VEHICLE IDENTIFICATION NUMBER ASSIGNED BY THE SECRETARY OF STATE, THAT WAS ORIGINALLY MANUFACTURED EXCLUSIVELY FOR OFF-ROAD USE *AND MODIFIED FOR USE ON THE PUBLIC ROADWAYS*. THIS SUBDIVISION DOES NOT PROHIBIT OR OTHERWISE AFFECT THE TITLING OF OFF-ROAD VEHICLES AS PROVIDED IN PART 811 OF THE NATURAL RESOURCES AND ENVIRONMENTAL PROTECTION ACT,
> 1994 PA 451, MCL 324.81101 TO 324.81150. AS USED IN THIS
> SUBDIVISION, OFF-ROAD VEHICLE INCLUDES A GOLF CART AND DOES NOT INCLUDE A MOTORCYCLE.
> 
> Some manufactures still make a "road legal" UTV type of vehicle (don't think they call those UTV's any more though) which can be registered for road use.
> 
> Steve


 That's 2013 legislation. The new rules are a 2015 bill, which I've yet to find.


----------



## hitechman

Downriver Tackle said:


> That's 2013 legislation. The new rules are a 2015 bill, which I've yet to find.


From Razor Forums

_*Re: michigan street legal utv under attack again.... ending? (8-24-2015)* _

_ They have already released the email. No more street legal._
_Effective today, Monday, August 24, without fundamental and comprehensive changes in the construction of the vehicle, the Department will no longer accept applications for assembled titles and VIN stickers for vehicles that were manufactured as an ORV. These vehicles fail the test for an assembled vehicle designation for the same reasons the decision was made last month to no longer title modified golf carts:_

_1) These ORVs are not built from new or used parts by someone other than a manufacturer, and_

_2) ORVs that have had accessories added are not altered or modified to the extent that they no longer reflect their original manufacturer configuration._

_ORV manufacturers state their vehicles are not designed for on-road use and include a statement on their MCOs that the vehicle was built for off-road use only._

_Customers with applications in process will be notified of the policy change by the Regulatory Monitoring Division. The Department is notifying dealers of this policy change._

_You will receive a cover letter, and your original ownership document via mail. A refund of application fees will be processed separately through the MDOS cashier office._

_Steve McConnell, Regulation Manager_
_Regulatory Monitoring Division_
_Office of Investigative Services _
............................................................................................................................

_*Re: michigan street legal utv under attack again.... ending? (8-28-2015)*_
_Attention Michigan Side-by-side Enthusiasts!!_
_You may have seen the links and information I shared yesterday about no longer being able to make them street legal. This was introduced by Senate Bill 419, to amend MCL 257.219. That bill HAS NOT been enacted into law. The government has simply taken the text of which was proposed to be amended, the carbon copy verbage, and through underhanded politics used a committee to create a "regulation" which applies to MCL 257.219. The bill remains stalled in the legislative process. _

_Some of the offices of the House Representatives have been contacted and they are unclear as to how this has happened either. There has been no clear indication of an unavoidable danger proposed to the public by these machines being on the road of which could constitute an immediate action, in the form of a regulation._

_The state police website has a field update specifically citing side by sides which CAN be made street legal through modification and filling out a TR-54 form. This regulation is contradictory to existing laws and therefore should be nullified._

_Contact Steve McConnell, the supervisor of the Michigan Department of State Regulatory & Monitoring Division. Explain your displeasure with the decision, politely and firmly. Voice your opinion on the states move to create a "regulation" from the exact text of a bill which has NOT been passed into law, and the perception of their intention to circumvent the legislative process!_

_..............................................................................................................................................................._

_*Re: michigan street legal utv under attack again.... ending? (9-11-2015)*_
_First time posting. I wanted to share a response I received today from Steve McConnell. I inquired about the status of this policy change because I have heard there is a lot of activity around it and possibly a meeting next week to discuss it. Below is the BS...... I think there is no question about who our people in Lansing really work for._


_Harold,_

_MDOS made a policy decision, based on requests from the manufacturers of the off road vehicles and law enforcement to keep the vehicles off the road._

_We are directing complainants to their given manufacturer, e.g. Polaris, Honda, Can-Am, John Deere, Yamaha_

_There is no further discussion on our end, the policy decision is final._

_Steve_
_.............................................................................................................................................................._

Michigan Side X Side Club (Facebook)
..............................................................................................................................................................

Still lots of controversy, but the contents of the 2015 bill are almost exact to that of the 2013 bill..............in any case it did not pass, and the decision was made by the SOS to impliment a "NEW RULE". In either case this appears to be ONLY for vehicles that were determined to be ORV's by the manufacturer, and were being/are being modified (after manufacture) to made "street legal".

Steve


----------



## MossyHorns

hitechman said:


> From Razor Forums
> 
> _*Re: michigan street legal utv under attack again.... ending? (8-24-2015)* _
> 
> _ They have already released the email. No more street legal._
> _Effective today, Monday, August 24, without fundamental and comprehensive changes in the construction of the vehicle, the Department will no longer accept applications for assembled titles and VIN stickers for vehicles that were manufactured as an ORV. These vehicles fail the test for an assembled vehicle designation for the same reasons the decision was made last month to no longer title modified golf carts:_
> 
> _1) These ORVs are not built from new or used parts by someone other than a manufacturer, and_
> 
> _2) ORVs that have had accessories added are not altered or modified to the extent that they no longer reflect their original manufacturer configuration._
> 
> _ORV manufacturers state their vehicles are not designed for on-road use and include a statement on their MCOs that the vehicle was built for off-road use only._
> 
> _Customers with applications in process will be notified of the policy change by the Regulatory Monitoring Division. The Department is notifying dealers of this policy change._
> 
> _You will receive a cover letter, and your original ownership document via mail. A refund of application fees will be processed separately through the MDOS cashier office._
> 
> _Steve McConnell, Regulation Manager_
> _Regulatory Monitoring Division_
> _Office of Investigative Services _
> ............................................................................................................................
> 
> _*Re: michigan street legal utv under attack again.... ending? (8-28-2015)*_
> _Attention Michigan Side-by-side Enthusiasts!!_
> _You may have seen the links and information I shared yesterday about no longer being able to make them street legal. This was introduced by Senate Bill 419, to amend MCL 257.219. That bill HAS NOT been enacted into law. The government has simply taken the text of which was proposed to be amended, the carbon copy verbage, and through underhanded politics used a committee to create a "regulation" which applies to MCL 257.219. The bill remains stalled in the legislative process. _
> 
> _Some of the offices of the House Representatives have been contacted and they are unclear as to how this has happened either. There has been no clear indication of an unavoidable danger proposed to the public by these machines being on the road of which could constitute an immediate action, in the form of a regulation._
> 
> _The state police website has a field update specifically citing side by sides which CAN be made street legal through modification and filling out a TR-54 form. This regulation is contradictory to existing laws and therefore should be nullified._
> 
> _Contact Steve McConnell, the supervisor of the Michigan Department of State Regulatory & Monitoring Division. Explain your displeasure with the decision, politely and firmly. Voice your opinion on the states move to create a "regulation" from the exact text of a bill which has NOT been passed into law, and the perception of their intention to circumvent the legislative process!_
> 
> _..............................................................................................................................................................._
> 
> _*Re: michigan street legal utv under attack again.... ending? (9-11-2015)*_
> _First time posting. I wanted to share a response I received today from Steve McConnell. I inquired about the status of this policy change because I have heard there is a lot of activity around it and possibly a meeting next week to discuss it. Below is the BS...... I think there is no question about who our people in Lansing really work for._
> 
> 
> _Harold,_
> 
> _MDOS made a policy decision, based on requests from the manufacturers of the off road vehicles and law enforcement to keep the vehicles off the road._
> 
> _We are directing complainants to their given manufacturer, e.g. Polaris, Honda, Can-Am, John Deere, Yamaha_
> 
> _There is no further discussion on our end, the policy decision is final._
> 
> _Steve_
> _.............................................................................................................................................................._
> 
> Michigan Side X Side Club (Facebook)
> ..............................................................................................................................................................
> 
> Still lots of controversy, but the contents of the 2015 bill are almost exact to that of the 2013 bill..............in any case it did not pass, and the decision was made by the SOS to impliment a "NEW RULE". In either case this appears to be ONLY for vehicles that were determined to be ORV's by the manufacturer, and were being/are being modified (after manufacture) to made "street legal".
> 
> Steve


I wonder how this rule change affects getting a license plate for a sand rail/dune buggy, because those are off road vehicles too. I would think that it they would be in the same boat as a UTV.


----------

